# Wellington Reservoir



## SunfishSlammer85 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hows the north and south reservoirs been for fishing last couple of weeks? Any reports? Looking to head out there and do some kayak fishing. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

SunfishSlammer85 said:


> Hows the north and south reservoirs been for fishing last couple of weeks? Any reports? Looking to head out there and do some kayak fishing. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


you may want to post this in the northwest forum


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I think he is right in the NE Ohio section. Just most people in NE Ohio who fish, are fishing the big lake and other places don't get the same attention.
I haven't been to upground in decades and was just talking with a friend of mine who used to fish it. I've always wanted to get the rowboat or kayak in there. Good luck.
Let us know how you do.
Rickerd


----------



## SunfishSlammer85 (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks guys for the input. I will def. Let you know how it goes

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Fished the Upground last Tuesday and it was a great day for me. Got 70 bass up 18" with handful of good smallies in the mix. I don't waste my time on the lower much anymore since the Metro park took it over.


----------



## SunfishSlammer85 (Oct 29, 2018)

WOW! Awesome job! Yakphisher, what bait or rig did you use out there?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I got some on a streamer fly and most came on finesse Ned Rig HogZ bait using a light action spinning. I be back that way unless I go to New London whenever I get done with work.


----------

